# 4310 with 430 loader problems



## Gillgetter (May 3, 2011)

The tractor has 660 hours and the loader is used regularly. 
The loader bucket has lost its ability to apply down pressure or tilt. Loader is controlled by a single joystick.
When joystick is moved out to dump bucket it only has free flow and cannot apply any down pressure. 
When joystick is moved to far right position to apply down pressure the bucket then reverses and lifts bucket to loaded position. What's up with that ?
It seems to labor the motor more now that it is messed up.
Anyone seen this before ? Where should I start looking?
Thanks for anyone that has any ideas that might help.


----------

